# Immigrate to Canada From India for B-tech IT professionals



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,
I am an IT professional of 8 Years experience in IT industry with:
Technical Expertise on: (Embedded, C/C++, RTOS, Linux side)
domain experience on: (Avionics, Automotive, Consumer Electronics, Healthcare, securities)
organisations: (*Wipro, McAfee Antivirus, Robert Bosch*)
Education: (*B-Tech*)

I am living in Bangalore(India) and I am single. 
I would love to immigrate to canada permanently in the IT sector or any related working sector
(also love to do a PG, if possible along with my Job)

Could you guide me in detail regarding the following:
- Am I eligible for immigrating to Canada to make my living over there ? 
- If so, How easy would it be for people worked in IT industry is to settle in CA ? :rolleyes2:
- Would it be possible to do a Job search from my homecountry(India) to get an 
overseas job in Canada that helps for a perfect immigration ??

I neeed prompt advice and help from people over here in "expatforum", :confused2: (you guys are my friends !! )
so that I can take required measures to cross the hurdles :fencing: and proceed further to achieve my dream...
lane: :canada: :canada:

Kind Regards
Suraj


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You should be aware that Canada's need for foreign IT professionals has seriously diminshed over the last few years. Consequently, in order to get here the only route is likely to be with a job offer and positive LMO for a TWP application. 

However, you will be in competition with applicants with much higher than B.Tech qualifications and most companies will hire from within Canada rather than wait for all the paperwork to clear (can take several months).


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you *JGK* for your information.

I was actually planning to take the permanent residence Visa and once it is ready I was planning to go with Job hunt (from India) and check if I can get some interviews... 

is it a good option (well... dunno weter it is a valid option !!) ??? :noidea:


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

surajps said:


> Thank you *JGK* for your information.
> 
> *I was actually planning to take the permanent residence Visa and once it is ready* I was planning to go with Job hunt (from India) and check if I can get some interviews...
> 
> is it a good option (well... dunno weter it is a valid option !!) ??? :noidea:


The PR option is changing dramatically as of next year for a number of existing categories. 

Applicants will submit "Expressions of Interest" (EOI) to the CIC. Employers who cannot fill sklled positions will be avle to examine this list and select suitable candidates. Selected candidtates will then be "invited" to apply for PR.


----------

